
Marc Andreessen Reaction to TRAI ruling against differential pricing - signa11
http://i.imgur.com/ubaw5OR.png
======
signa11
more information here: [http://thenextweb.com/in/2016/02/10/marc-andreessen-
just-off...](http://thenextweb.com/in/2016/02/10/marc-andreessen-just-
offended-1-billion-indians-with-a-single-tweet/)

